# Kneeling with The Core



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, today, while I was testing an awesome frame by my friend The Core, the Lama Glama, I tried to shooting on the kneeling position for the first time.
It was funny and accurate!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!!! Practice from the kneeling position is very good for hunting.

... and it gives you something else to do in church .... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . The 5th shot bounced out and rolled right back to you .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Excellent shooting!!!! Practice from the kneeling position is very good for hunting.
> 
> ... and it gives you something else to do in church .... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


:rofl: Thanks Charles!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice . The 5th shot bounced out and rolled right back to you .


It is my way of automatic weapon :rofl:
Thanks TF!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shooting!


Thank you mate!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tag said:


> Great video


Thank you Tag...glad you like it!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Next time try lying on your back


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Next time try lying on your back


:rofl:


----------

